# 95 F250 xlt ex-cab, blinkers dont work



## Abe (Jan 19, 2000)

I have a 95 F250 4X4 xlt ext-cab that i just purchased. Blinkers do not work, hazard lights dont work. I changed flasher with one that I know works, no avail. no bulbs light up either when i turn on signal or hazard light switch, This is my 1st ford pu, prev chevy man, got tired of the rust problems, but anyway, any help would be appreciated.

-Abe


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

This happened to a friend of mine with his 95 F 350. He traced wires and worked on it for hours.

The bottom line is there are like 80 million miles of wire in 80 different colors in that truck. If you don't know what your doing your not going to get anywhere.

Best bet take the truck to the dealer or an electrical shop and bite the bullet.

Geoff

Sorry i can't be of more help


----------



## sunworks (May 19, 2000)

CHECK THE FUSES. I HAVE A F-150 AND THAT HAPPENS TO ME FROM TIME TO TIME AND IT'S ALWAYS A FUSE.


----------



## Abe (Jan 19, 2000)

Well, here is the update, it was the combination switch. Chasing a bunch of wires seemed a bit too rigerous, and after thinking about the problem and ensuring all bulbs, flashers and relays were ok, figured there was only one option left, the damn switch itself.....
$48.00 later everything works!

-Abe


----------

